# XDA Orbit: Auslesen der GPS Daten mit J2ME



## kayin81 (23. Dez 2007)

Hi Leute! 
Bin neu hier. 
Hab mal ne Frage bezüglich den Intent Midlet Manager im XDA Orbit. Ist es möglich in J2ME auf die GPS Daten des GPS Empfängers zuzugreifen (mittels Com Port)?

Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? 
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

Frohes Fest!
Kayin


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Dez 2007)

mittels der LocationAPI lassen sich die Daten des GPS-Moduls abfragen


----------



## kayin81 (31. Dez 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Dachte die LocationApi benutzt die Daten des Mobilfunknetzes, also mit welchen Sendern das Händy gerade verbundne ist usw.).  
Ich probier's mal! Danke!
Sorry, meld mich ein bissl spät.


----------

